# Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford will Fans nicht das geben, was sie wollen



## Darkmoon76 (25. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford will Fans nicht das geben, was sie wollen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford will Fans nicht das geben, was sie wollen*


----------



## Tek1978 (25. Februar 2020)

Rollator Jones, wenn das so weiter geht.

Ich mag Indiana Jones, aber naja man hätte aufhören sollen.


----------



## z13l5ch31b3 (26. Februar 2020)

IN-DI *clap-clap-clap* ...IN-DI ..


----------



## Baerschke (26. Februar 2020)

Indiana Jones trifft auf S.H.I.E.L.D. und wird Teil des MCU oder warum sonst der Marvel-Bezug? Nach den Kristallschädeln die konsequente Fortführung des Weges.


----------



## Cobar (26. Februar 2020)

Er will uns nicht geben, was wir erwarten?
Kommt er dann etwa doch nicht mit dem Rollator an und der Film könnte entgegen aller Erwartungen gut werden?
Ich mag die Figur Indiana Jones sehr und bin auch ein Fan von Harrison Ford, aber beides zusammen wird nicht mehr wirklich passen.
Mr. Ford wird allmählich einfach zu alt, wenn man X Jahre wartet, bis man da mal die Reihe fortsetzen will.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2020)

Na gut, das hat er schon mit Teil 4 nicht getan. Daher rechnen wir ohnehin nur mit dem Schlimmsten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2020)

Oha, Spielberg ist raus.

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18529783.html

Damit ist der Film nun wirklich am Ende. Auch wenn ich Film Nr. 4 nicht mag hatte er immerhin noch Stevens unverkennbare Handschrift, und wenn die nun auch noch fehlt ist es kein echter Indy mehr.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2020)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem eher mäßig aufgenommenen Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels ist die Erwartungshaltung an das Sequel nun hoch.



ist das so? ehrlich gesagt schätze ich, dass die allermeisten fans genau gar nix von einem fünften teil erwarten.
auf der anderen seite hat indy 4 ja lediglich die gesetzmäßgikeit bestätigt, wonach nur die ungeraden teile wirklich was taugen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite hat indy 4 ja lediglich die gesetzmäßgikeit bestätigt, wonach nur die ungeraden teile wirklich was taugen.


Temple of Doom soll nix taugen?!

Pfff. Banause. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Temple of Doom soll nix taugen?!
> 
> Pfff. Banause.


Ich bin ja mit Bonkic nicht immer auf einer Linie ... hier aber scheinbar schon. 

Teil I - sehr gut
Teil II - grottenschlecht
Teil III - Meisterwerk und der heilige Gral der Serie
Teil IV - grottenschlecht, wobei, absolut unfassbar megagrottenschlecht, damit wir eine Abgrenzung zum 2. Teil hinbekommen

Ich gestehe ja dem zweiten Teil durchaus sein Setting zu und auch das sich dieser an die "Vorlagen" der damaligen Filme / Abenteuer orientiert. Aber er ist einfach schlecht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mit Bonkic nicht immer auf einer Linie ... hier aber scheinbar schon.
> 
> Teil I - sehr gut
> Teil II - grottenschlecht
> ...


Das einzig Grottenschlechte das ich hier sehe ist euer Geschmack. Und Teil 4.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2020)

hab ich grad ein deja vu?  hatten wir genau dieselbe diskussion mit denselben beteiligten und identischem verlauf nicht schon mal?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab ich grad ein deja vu?  hatten wir genau dieselbe diskussion mit denselben beteiligten und identischem verlauf nicht schon mal?


Das Forum ist doch seit jeher ein Platz für Wiederholungen. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Februar 2020)

Was war denn am Tempel des Todes so schlecht? gut, er hatte nicht viel Story, aber allein die ikonische Lorenfahrt - traumhaft. Ausserdem mochte ich den kleinen, chinesischen Jungen. Der war pfiffig.

PS: ich fand aber auch den letzten nicht so schlecht wie alle tun. Das wurde ganz schön hochgeschaukelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Was war denn am Tempel des Todes so schlecht? gut, er hatte nicht viel Story, aber allein die ikonische Lorenfahrt - traumhaft. Ausserdem mochte ich den kleinen, chinesischen Jungen. Der war pfiffig.


Der hatte mMn einfach das beste und exotischste Setting. Dann noch das Okkulte. Und er hat ganz ohne Nazis - die eh nur Fallobst darstellen - funktioniert.

Ich schau ihn mir bis heute am liebsten und häufigsten an. Wenn ich allein die Szene denke wo Indy mit dem Würger zu kämpfen hat und Willie wegen des "5-Minuten-Streits" das enttäuschte Lustobjekt spielt... Oder der Geheimgang mit den ganzen Krabbelviechern (Willis:"Indy, lass mich rein." - Shorty:"LASS UNS RAUS!!!")... Zum Brüllen komisch. Und daneben dann doch die SEHR düsteren Momente. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2020)

Indy braucht Nazis! So! Diskussion beendet!


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Indy braucht Nazis! So! Diskussion beendet!



genau! so! isses!


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Februar 2020)

Unabhängig vom Film hätte ich gerne mal wieder ein gutes Indy Videogame. Abgesehen von LEGO kam da ja schon ewig nichts mehr.

Ob klassisch wie Atlantis oder "modern" wie der Turm von Babel ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache gutes neues Indy-Game


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Film hätte ich gerne mal wieder ein gutes Indy Videogame. Abgesehen von LEGO kam da ja schon ewig nichts mehr.
> 
> Ob klassisch wie Atlantis oder "modern" wie der Turm von Babel ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache gutes neues Indy-Game



Ähnlich Tomb Raider oder Uncharted. Mit Rätseleinlagen, Fallen und mechanischen Spielen? Sofort.

Und zu den Indie-Filmen: Teil 1-3 waren sehr gut. Teil 4 gibt es nicht. Basta. Und beim 5. Teil schwant mir auch nichts gutes. Erst Recht wenn Spielberg abgesprungen ist.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Film hätte ich gerne mal wieder ein gutes Indy Videogame. Abgesehen von LEGO kam da ja schon ewig nichts mehr.
> 
> Ob klassisch wie Atlantis oder "modern" wie der Turm von Babel ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache gutes neues Indy-Game





			
				MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Ähnlich Tomb Raider oder Uncharted. Mit Rätseleinlagen, Fallen und mechanischen Spielen? Sofort.



das ursprüngliche staff of kings sollte ja genau das bieten und fast zeitgleich mit uncharted erscheinen. die parallelen sind bzw waren geradezu verblüffend. 
vielleicht haben die macher wind von uncharted bekommen und gemerkt, dass ihr produkt demgegenüber ganz schön abstinkt. wer weiß?

allgemein kapier ich nicht, weshalb man auf den besten lizenzen sitzt und einfach nix draus  macht. ist ja nicht nur mit indy so. 
und ganz generell: warum macht man nicht viel mehr aaa-games zu film- oder auch serienvorlagen? klar, die waren in der vergangenheit oftmals scheiße, aber das muss ja nicht sein. 
gäb doch, meiner meinung nach jedenfalls, kaum einen einfachereren weg, geld zu machen. selbst zu avengers kommt iirc erst jetzt irgendwann die erste wirklich ernstzunehmende adaption. 
dabei böte sich das doch mehr als nur an. oder james bond, john wick (dieses hex versprüht ja eher indie-charme) etc. pp.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2020)

Von James Bond gab es ja schon Spiele (die letzten Bond-Spiele für den PC afaik so zu Zeiten von Casino Royale bzw. dem Nachfolger; wie Bloodstone z.B.). Die Spiele waren nicht wirklich schlecht, stachen aber halt leider auch nicht aus der Masse heraus und es wurde Potential verschenkt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ursprüngliche staff of kings sollte ja genau das bieten und fast zeitgleich mit uncharted erscheinen. die parallelen sind bzw waren geradezu verblüffend.
> vielleicht haben die macher wind von uncharted bekommen und gemerkt, dass ihr produkt demgegenüber ganz schön abstinkt. wer weiß?
> 
> allgemein kapier ich nicht, weshalb man auf den besten lizenzen sitzt und einfach nix draus  macht. ist ja nicht nur mit indy so.
> ...


Lizenz-Spiele haben erfahrungsgemäß nicht den besten Ruf, und mal ab von Indy, Star Wars und wenigen anderen immer starken Marken ist es wohl auch zu kostspielig, weshalb man das Risiko scheut. Deshalb kommen eher solche 0815-Sachen von Disney-Animationsfilmen und ähnliches Zeug heraus wo bewusst nicht viel Mühe und Budget dahintersteckt.

Bei soviel Gurken die sich in den letzten 10-20 Jahren nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben kann ich das absolut nachvollziehen.

Und was Avengers betrifft:
Die Resonanz war doch eher verhalten eben weil alle Helden nicht (!) die Gesichter der Film-Originalen haben. Von Begeisterung war da nicht wirklich was zu spüren. Darum Rippe ich stark auf einen Miss-, höchsten Semi-Erfolg dieses Spiels.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Lizenz-Spiele haben erfahrungsgemäß nicht den besten Ruf....



Woher wohl ? Weil man die Lizenzspiele unbedingt zum Termin X (Kinostart des aktuellen Films/der aktuellen Folge rauspressen will/muß um am Erfolg einer aktuellen Verfilmung zu partizipieren.

Da macht man sich leider nicht die Mühe ein Spiel in 6-8 Jahren zu entwickeln was dann erscheint, wenn die Serie/Filmreihe bei den Meisten gerade mal wieder aus dem Sinn ist. Da die letzte Folge 1-2 Jahre her ist und die neue Folge noch nicht ansteht. 

Man begreift hier aber auch offensichtlich nicht, daß die Zugkraft einer Marke auch weiter besteht, wenn die Serie aktuell keine neue Folge zu bieten hat. Und daß gute Qualität hier das ganze noch positiv anschieben könnte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Woher wohl ? Weil man die Lizenzspiele unbedingt zum Termin X (Kinostart des aktuellen Films/der aktuellen Folge rauspressen will/muß um am Erfolg einer aktuellen Verfilmung zu partizipieren.
> 
> Da macht man sich leider nicht die Mühe ein Spiel in 6-8 Jahren zu entwickeln was dann erscheint, wenn die Serie/Filmreihe bei den Meisten gerade mal wieder aus dem Sinn ist. Da die letzte Folge 1-2 Jahre her ist und die neue Folge noch nicht ansteht.
> 
> Man begreift hier aber auch offensichtlich nicht, daß die Zugkraft einer Marke auch weiter besteht, wenn die Serie aktuell keine neue Folge zu bieten hat. Und daß gute Qualität hier das ganze noch positiv anschieben könnte.



Das ist mitunter ein großes Problem:
Es ist meist nur ein kurzfristig gedachtes Unternehmen ein Spiel zu Film XY rauszubringen, dieses auch über längere Zeit am Leben zu erhalten, geschweige denn zu pflegen... Die Mühe macht sich da keiner.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Februar 2020)

James Bond ist auch so ein Fall, früher kamen da ja recht viele Spiele, aber nach 007 Legends was etwas vor dem Film Skyfall rauskam, kam dann gar nix mehr. Ich weiß nichtmal ob Activision die Lizenz noch hat oder jemand anders, weil man da halt gar nix mehr hört.

Edit:
Was Lizenzspiele zu Filmen angeht, also wirklich die Filmhandlung und nicht innerhalb des Franchise ne neue Geschichte, gabs aber auch positi e Ausnahmen.
Um bei Bond zu bleiben, GoldenEye war legendär am N64, das Remake war dann auch noch gut, hat aber nicht den Charme des alten Rare-Games. Ein weiteres Beispiel sind die beiden Actionspiele zu den Herr der Ringe Filmen von EA (Zwei Türme und Rückkehr des Königs) oder das Spiel zum 2. Spider-Man Film damals.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> James Bond ist auch so ein Fall, früher kamen da ja recht viele Spiele, aber nach 007 Legends was etwas vor dem Film Skyfall rauskam, kam dann gar nix mehr. Ich weiß nichtmal ob Activision die Lizenz noch hat oder jemand anders, weil man da halt gar nix mehr hört.


Ich würde vermuten dass die Lizenz schlicht zu teuer geworden ist, spätestens nach dem Milliarden-Erfolg von Skyfall wird sie kaum an Wert verloren haben. Eher das Gegenteil.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich:
So richtig scharf auf Filmlizenz-Spiele ist doch kaum einer. Wenn man von Selbstläufern wie Star Wars mal absieht, obwohl auch diese Marke nicht mehr den Glanz von früher hat.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Februar 2020)

Hängg halt davon ab was aus der Lizenz gemacht wird. Ich mag z.B. die ganzen Lego Spiele zu Film-Lizenzen die ich gerne schaue. 
Oder recht aktuell Jurassic World: Evolution wo man wie im "Vorgänger" Genesis seinen eigenen Jurassic Park aufbaut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hängg halt davon ab was aus der Lizenz gemacht wird. Ich mag z.B. die ganzen Lego Spiele zu Film-Lizenzen die ich gerne schaue.
> Oder recht aktuell Jurassic World: Evolution wo man wie im "Vorgänger" Genesis seinen eigenen Jurassic Park aufbaut


Lego läuft ja immer, da spielt die Lizenz die parodiert wird fast schon keine Rolle. Ich muss es wissen, ich hab schließlich fast alle (bezogen auf jene die Sprachausgabe haben, die älteren Gemurmel-Titel nerven mich) in meiner Bibliothek. ^^

Jurassic Park... Ja, zählt aber auch zu den wenigen positiven Ausnahmen. Es hängt halt immer davon ab wieviel Zugkraft ein Franchise momentan hat und wie gut man damit umgeht. Und nur die Wenigsten können daraus was Gutes machen.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

